# Drag racing at Autofest



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll be working on my portable strip again soon to finish it up for the fest. I would like to run head-up class racing. If I can find the laptop I need the softwear will do bracket/dial-in type, but it's kind of a pain in the butt to run that way. If I can't locate a laptop it will be fair start drag racing like we've done in previous years. As far as the classes go I was thinking stock JL/AW tuff one , stock xtraction, unlimited JL/AW tuff ones, and unlimited xtraction. The stock classes will allow silicon and basic tuning no aftermarket parts. The unlimited classes will allow any modifications, but you must use a pancake arm. If you guys have any suggestions or questions let me know. Power will be 24v(2-12v) so bring you hotrods!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Craig, 

Can we use the computer from my track, providing we can load the program in it? Randy.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sweet*

Unlimited....Sweet... That will be great to have stock and Unlimited JL drags. You said the magic word "Unlimited" :devil:  
Now which one to build..


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

My neo-jet ,poly-jet and twin engine reaper are ready to run!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Craig I can loan you my lap top if you can load the program on it. Its not the greatest. Let me know and I will bring it over we can give it a try. 

:wave: Tim


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Drag racing, heck yeah! I'll have a few things with me to race...lol :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Yeah, bring on the hotrods! I might build a "defeat it, it's yours" car for the fest. I'm gonna build a few new cars for this event. The track is a little over 1/8 mile. So gear em down!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*HotRods.*

mtyoder,

Sounds like a plan.I love Hotrods.. :thumbsup: The faster the better I must say.

Sounds like a HO version of "PINKS" is starting for the fest...HHHmmmm
Mind if I join you in building a fest car for drags? That is an interesting idea you came up with there..

Does the Unlimited hotrods have to be hardbodied? Or is it run what ya brung..


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Run what ya brung is cool. Build whatever ya want.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

mtyoder

I will provide prizes and awards so please e-mail me with the number of brackets you plan to run. I have per-printed forms made up if you would like to use these as well. Standard 16/8/4/2/Champion style. Can easily be modified if need be.

Mark


----------

